# Tutorial how to make your design and template



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

If your not up to speed on computers here is a straight forward way to draw an even sided slingshot and make a template without the use of one.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Knew there had to be practical use for paper oragami!








Thanks Hawk!

When this tutorial contest is completed there will be WEALTH of useful info for the new and experienced alike. As is often the case, Hrawk had one heck of a good idea. Thanks to him and to all of you who have contributed.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow another one! Somebodys looking to win. Thanks again Hawk for contributing.


----------

